# Remote connection to a Windows computer (on a Windows server) using an iMac



## katedefaye (Dec 7, 2011)

Our office is setup on Windows Business Server 2003, and is unfortunately running a combination of Windows XP and Windows 7 machines. All staff are able to remotely access their computer from their personal laptops as there is a lot of travel involved in most roles. 

One of our recent hires has a brand new iMac at home, and will primarily be working from her home office. I have been able to connect to our server using the Remote Desktop Connection tool that comes with Office 2011, however, I've been unable to find a way to login to her computer on that network without going through the server computer itself - which we understandably do not want users doing. Am I missing something really simple? 

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

How are the others accessing the network? Is it through the remote workplace web interface or a terminal server/remote desktop connection?


----------



## katedefaye (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry, they are using the remote web workplace...


----------

